# HELP ADVICE NEEDED PLEASE!!!!! Award for the worst endo goes to my 'new one' feeling lost dont know what to do :(



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

as you may have read in my latest posts i was due to see my new endo today as my old one had left she was brill had me in every 3 months done tests and wanted to help me.... anyway i think i know the reason why my appointment was 8 months late, she was discharging me before she even asked how I was. when she eventually asked how i was feeling and i explained the swollen sensation like something is in my neck, numbness that can travel up to my ear and the fact i am still clearing my throat while getting hoarse she said oh all of that has nothing to do with ur thyroid  . Apparently my granny who is underactive probably has hashimotos and doesn't even know it and the only way to treat it is of course by getting levothyroxine. she said that it is possible my thyroid can be inflamed and go towards the back or downwards but that isn't possible in my case as my scan in 2013 was ok  oh and I have been discharged end of appointment.

my query is should i just leave it as it is? would u?

my history is 2011 melanoma stage1a

then hashimotos in 2011 they told me then that the lump in my neck was benign and i would never have any bother it would shrink

in 2013 lump felt bigger scan ct scan showed lymph node not thyroid related

in 2014 removal of lymph node showed rare castlemans disease

in 2015 another melanoma in situ (so caught earlier than first one)

as u can see from my previous health issues i dont like to leave things but i also do not want to come across as a paranoid worry wart all i know is i have had this sensation for months now it hasnt went away it was the reason i rung the endo in the first place. i am going to add a pic of my neck to see if you can see any difference. :scared0011: .................or maybe its all in my head like my endo said in so many words today :aim17:


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I have the same symptoms as you and have been told by many (including my regular doctor) that I need to look into it - and I have an ENT appointment next Friday. I am not an expert on thyroid matters but I think if you are not comfortable with her answer keep looking and pushing! I am having heart palpitations and I called my endo to see what I needed to do and she was like why are you calling me? That isn't thyroid related. Go see a cardiologist. Funny how all of us here can know things are related to our thyroid and those who have gone to medical school can't put the pieces together. I am on metropolol for now until I can get answers about my thyroid from my ENT. I have been fighthing a multinodular goiter for years now and my doctor thinks it is time to get it out - cancer was mentioned. I am not excited about getting it out but not excited about cancer either. I wish you luck! Keep pushing!!! You know your body and if you think something is wrong then there is a good chance something is.


----------



## Shonkers73 (Jun 12, 2015)

I would find another endo. Sounds like your current one was way too dismissive of your symptoms. We know our bodies best and when things are not right. Good luck!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> i explained the swollen sensation like something is in my neck, numbness that can travel up to my ear and the fact i am still clearing my throat while getting hoarse


Try going to an ENT to address since that is their specialty. What you describe is not an Endo thing - replacement med's yes, but not surgical

Keep pushing until you get a doctor to address - this is NOT normal.

What sort of surgeon did your initial surgery? You may consider going back to them.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

my original surgeon was an ent he was brilliant. can my thyroid be the cause of any of my symptoms if ur thyroid had nodules would that be dealt with through ent also


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

when i touch my neck it feels like i have an adams apple that moves a bit when i touch it being a woman i don know if an adams apple is meant to move i will be ringing gp for an appointment on monday


----------

